# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  یه خبر خوب واسه معدل پایین ها. بیاین ببینید راسته یا دروغ

## nahid

من از یه دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه تهران پرسیدم واسه دیپلم مجدد . گفت این کارو نکن بجای اینکه بری یه دیپلم با رشته مخالف بگیری که سخته. برو مدرسه بگو مشکل داشتم واسه دیپلمم. بعد تعهد بده. بعد اون دیپلمتو باطل میکنن . میری یه امتحان دیگه میدی. درست گفته؟
گفت یه نفر سراغ داره که  این کارو کرده ولی الان ازش خبر نداره.

----------


## Dayi javad

> من از یه دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه تهران پرسیدم واسه دیپلم مجدد . گفت این کارو نکن بجای اینکه بری یه دیپلم با رشته مخالف بگیری که سخته. برو مدرسه بگو مشکل داشتم واسه دیپلمم. بعد تعهد بده. بعد اون دیپلمتو باطل میکنن . میری یه امتحان دیگه میدی. درست گفته؟
> گفت یه نفر سراغ داره که  این کارو کرده ولی الان ازش خبر نداره.


اگ اینطور میشد ک الان حتی اونی ک معدلش 19/80 هم شده میرفت دوباره امتحان میداد !!

دادگاه ک نیس عفو بخوری  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nahid

> اگ اینطور میشد ک الان حتی اونی ک معدلش 19/80 هم شده میرفت دوباره امتحان میداد !!
> 
> دادگاه ک نیس عفو بخوری


بنظرم هر کاری میشه فقط پارتی میخواد

----------


## Dayi javad

> بنظرم هر کاری میشه فقط پارتی میخواد


لعنت به پارتی !
پارتی از همه نظر واس ادم خوباس !!

حتی اون پارتی رقص و بزن بکوب  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## nahid

> لعنت به پارتی !
> پارتی از همه نظر واس ادم خوباس !!
> 
> حتی اون پارتی رقص و بزن بکوب


خخخخخ. حالا بنظرتون  من تو وزارت اموزش و پرورش  پارتی دارم میتونم کاری بکنم؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> خخخخخ. حالا بنظرتون  من تو وزارت اموزش و پرورش  پارتی دارم میتونم کاری بکنم؟


از من میپرسی !والا من تا حالا طعم پارتی رو نچشیدم نمیدونم ! 
 :Yahoo (21):

----------


## nahid

> از من میپرسی !والا من تا حالا طعم پارتی رو نچشیدم نمیدونم !


منم نچشیدم. 
دفعه اولمه
میترسم

----------


## daniad

چه تعهدی میدی دقیقا به مدرسه ؟
اگه اینطوری بود تاحالا خبر دار بودن بقیه 
مگر موارد خاص و همون پارتی و ...

----------


## nahid

> چه تعهدی میدی دقیقا به مدرسه ؟
> اگه اینطوری بود تاحالا خبر دار بودن بقیه 
> مگر موارد خاص و همون پارتی و ...


تعهد میدی که در صحت و سلامت کامل عقل هستی

----------


## eli94

عزیزم این حرف صحت نداره... یه وقت با پارتی بازی شد حتی مثلا قبولم شدی بعد بخوان بفهمن میدونی چه بلایی سرت میارن؟

حتی اگه دانشجوی پزشکی باشی خیلی شیک اخراجت میکنن و بعد محرومیت میخور ی

از راه قانونیش برو جلو..دیپ دوم بگیر..خیلی دست دست میکنی نه فقط الان چندین ساله..

بیشتر از این نذار زمان بگذره تو باید پارسال دیپ دوم میگرفتی

شنبه برو مدرسه ثبت نام کن

----------


## pouria98

به حق چیزای نشنیده...

----------


## nahid

> عزیزم این حرف صحت نداره... یه وقت با پارتی بازی شد حتی مثلا قبولم شدی بعد بخوان بفهمن میدونی چه بلایی سرت میارن؟
> 
> حتی اگه دانشجوی پزشکی باشی خیلی شیک اخراجت میکنن و بعد محرومیت میخور ی
> 
> از راه قانونیش برو جلو..دیپ دوم بگیر..خیلی دست دست میکنی نه فقط الان چندین ساله..
> 
> بیشتر از این نذار زمان بگذره تو باید پارسال دیپ دوم میگرفتی
> 
> شنبه برو مدرسه ثبت نام کن


میترسم. از پس  قبولی تو ریاضی و فیزیکش برنیام.
اگه معدلم بالاتر اون نشه چی؟؟؟؟
دوباره سرزنش.....

----------


## pouria98

> میترسم. از پس  قبولی تو ریاضی و فیزیکش برنیام.
> اگه معدلم بالاتر اون نشه چی؟؟؟؟
> دوباره سرزنش.....


این ریسک رو نکن دوست عزیز
الی درست میگه ، اگه گندش دربیاد حتی اگه نفر اول کنکور که چه عرض کنم ، نفر اول ایران تو پزکی هم که باشی مدرکت رو نه تنها باطل میکنن بلکه محروم هم میشی

----------


## nahid

> این ریسک رو نکن دوست عزیز
> الی درست میگه ، اگه گندش دربیاد حتی اگه نفر اول کنکور که چه عرض کنم ، نفر اول ایران تو پزکی هم که باشی مدرکت رو نه تنها باطل میکنن بلکه محروم هم میشی


پیشنهاد بهتری سراغ داری؟
من از پس حسابان و هندسه و جبر و احتمال بر میام؟
وضع مالیم در حدی نیست که بتونم معلم خصوصی بگیرم

----------


## eli94

> میترسم. از پس  قبولی تو ریاضی و فیزیکش برنیام.
> اگه معدلم بالاتر اون نشه چی؟؟؟؟
> دوباره سرزنش.....


ببین ناهید جون الان وقت خوندن حسابان و اینا نیست..دیپ انسانی بگیر 4تا عمومی فقط تاثیر داره... بقیم درحد10 بگیر

----------


## HellishBoy

> ببین ناهید جون الان وقت خوندن حسابان و اینا نیست..دیپ انسانی بگیر 4تا عمومی فقط تاثیر داره... بقیم درحد10 بگیر



یجوری میگید در حد ده بگیر انگار درسای انسانی خیلی ابکیه !!! اینجوریام نیست ..... !!! با دیدگاه مناشب برید جلو ...

----------


## nahid

> ببین ناهید جون الان وقت خوندن حسابان و اینا نیست..دیپ انسانی بگیر 4تا عمومی فقط تاثیر داره... بقیم درحد10 بگیر


اخه کی با دیپ انسانی کنکور تجربی داده؟
از شانس من  میگن نمیتونی بری پزشکی با دیپ انسانیت.

----------


## Ritalin

> ببین ناهید جون الان وقت خوندن حسابان و اینا نیست..دیپ انسانی بگیر 4تا عمومی فقط تاثیر داره... بقیم درحد10 بگیر


سلام الی جون درسای اختصاصی از ۱۰۰ حساب میشه
اون دوستتون که دیپ انسانی ۲۰ شد رتبش چند شد

----------


## eli94

> سلام الی جون درسای اختصاصی از ۱۰۰ حساب میشه
> اون دوستتون که دیپ انسانی ۲۰ شد رتبش چند شد



سلام عزیز..اره اختصاصی از 100 حساب میشه..دوستم معدلش 20 شد..ولی تا بهمن درگیر نهایی بود..همون چندماه باقیمونده رو برا کنکور خوند1834 شد

الان فرصت هست تو شهریور بهترین زمانه برا دیپ دوم

----------


## pouria98

> پیشنهاد بهتری سراغ داری؟
> من از پس حسابان و هندسه و جبر و احتمال بر میام؟
> وضع مالیم در حدی نیست که بتونم معلم خصوصی بگیرم


هیچ پیشنهاد خوب یا بدی وجود نداره دوست من ، اخه چون شما یه ره بیشتر نداری اونم راهی نیس جز دیپلم مجدد!
ها بر میای .. چرا بر نیای؟
برو اموزش حسابان و هندسه 2 و جبر رهپویان رو بگیر ، هرکدومشون 20 الی 30 تومن بیشتر نیستن ، از صفر تا صد رو یاد دادن
نگران نباشی وقت گیر هم نیستن اخه تو گیرت تو حسابانه ، جبر و هندسه رو باید فقط 10 بگیری

----------


## nahid

> سلام عزیز..اره اختصاصی از 100 حساب میشه..دوستم معدلش 20 شد..ولی تا بهمن درگیر نهایی بود..همون چندماه باقیمونده رو برا کنکور خوند1834 شد
> 
> الان فرصت هست تو شهریور بهترین زمانه برا دیپ دوم


تجربی کنکور داد با دیپ انسانی؟

----------


## pouria98

> ببین ناهید جون الان وقت خوندن حسابان و اینا نیست..دیپ انسانی بگیر 4تا عمومی فقط تاثیر داره... بقیم درحد10 بگیر


دوست عزیز دیپ ریاضی خوبیش به اینه که اگه چیزی هم میخونه(به جز جبر و هندسه) مابقی همشون بدرد کنکورش میخورن
اخه شما بگو فلسفه و روانشناسی به چه درد بچه تجربی میخوره؟

----------


## eli94

> اخه کی با دیپ انسانی کنکور تجربی داده؟
> از شانس من  میگن نمیتونی بری پزشکی با دیپ انسانیت.



دوست من...معدلش 14 بود..امسال رتبش 1834 شد

----------


## mohamadbaha

ببخشید یه سوال دارم اگه کسی با دیپلم ریاضی و مثلا معدل 15 بخواد تجربی امتحان بده چقدر تاثیر داره ؟

----------


## Ritalin

> سلام عزیز..اره اختصاصی از 100 حساب میشه..دوستم معدلش 20 شد..ولی تا بهمن درگیر نهایی بود..همون چندماه باقیمونده رو برا کنکور خوند1834 شد
> 
> الان فرصت هست تو شهریور بهترین زمانه برا دیپ دوم


ایشالا شنبه اقدام میکنم فقط خدا کنه قبول کنن الی جون من شهریور اگه بخوام عمومی و اختصاصی امتحان بدم نمیشه تداخل زمانی داره چند تاش میوفته دی امکان پذیر هست

----------


## eli94

> یجوری میگید در حد ده بگیر انگار درسای انسانی خیلی ابکیه !!! اینجوریام نیست ..... !!! با دیدگاه مناشب برید جلو ...


چون ابکی نیست گفتم 10..اگه بود که میگفتم 20


بعدشم کسی که رشتش تجربیه از پس 10 گرفتن تو انسانی برمیاد....حالا خوبه نگفتیم 20 بگیر

----------


## nahid

> دوست من...معدلش 14 بود..امسال رتبش 1834 شد


اول رشتش تجربی بود؟؟؟؟؟
دیپلم انسانی گرفت رفت کنکورتجربی؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## pouria98

> چون ابکی نیست گفتم 10..اگه بود که میگفتم 20
> 
> 
> بعدشم کسی که رشتش تجربیه از پس 10 گرفتن تو انسانی برمیاد....حالا خوبه نگفتیم 20 بگیر


الی جان همون 10 گرفتن هم درد سر داره!
حالا عمومی ها به کنار این فسفه و منطق(که هرکدوم یه کتاب جدان) و روانشناسی و تاریخ ادبیات 2 با اون قطور بودنش و ارایه های ادبی و تاریخ و جغرافیا رو یه نفر باید برا چی بخونه اخه؟

----------


## eli94

> دوست عزیز دیپ ریاضی خوبیش به اینه که اگه چیزی هم میخونه(به جز جبر و هندسه) مابقی همشون بدرد کنکورش میخورن
> اخه شما بگو فلسفه و روانشناسی به چه درد بچه تجربی میخوره؟



من خودم میدونم دیپ ریاضی بهتره.. کی تو 1ماه میتونه اون همه درسای سخت رشته ریاضیو بالای 18 بشه؟؟..زیر 18 که بدرد نمیخوره..تاثیرش منفی میشه

تو این 1 ماه بهترین کار ممکن دیپ انسانیه
از 1 شهریور امتحانا شروع میشه..تو امتحان فقط باید دوره کرد... تنها 1 ماه زمان موجوده..من کتابای انسانی رو دیدم همه حفطی جاتیه تو یک ماه میشه برا 10 12 بستش..اون 4تام چیزی نیست

----------


## khaan

دیپلم مجدد راحت تره. درس هایی مثل هندسه و جبر رو فقط 10 بگیری کافیه. بقیه درس ها مثل فیزیک و شیمی و حسابان رو اصولا باید هم خوب نمره گرفت

----------


## eli94

> اول رشتش تجربی بود؟؟؟؟؟
> دیپلم انسانی گرفت رفت کنکورتجربی؟؟؟؟؟


اره عزیزم

----------


## pouria98

> من خودم میدونم دیپ ریاضی بهتره.. کی تو 1ماه میتونه اون همه درسای سخت رشته ریاضیو بالای 18 بشه؟؟..زیر 18 که بدرد نمیخوره..تاثیرش منفی میشه
> 
> تو این 1 ماه بهترین کار ممکن دیپ انسانیه
> از 1 شهریور امتحانا شروع میشه..تو امتحان فقط باید دوره کرد... تنها 1 ماه زمان موجوده..من کتابای انسانی رو دیدم همه حفطی جاتیه تو یک ماه میشه برا 10 12 بستش..اون 4تام چیزی نیست


درسای سخت؟
فقط یه جبر و هندسش نیس تو تجربی و الا همه دیگه یکی هستن
.
.
.
تقریبا یکی هستن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Ritalin

میشه نصف درسا شهریور نصف دیگه دی امتحان داد مطمنید جبر و هندسه ۱۰ کافیه

----------


## Ritalin

برای حسابان جبر هندسه دورخیز رهپویان

کافیه مخصوصاحسابان

----------


## eli94

> درسای سخت؟
> فقط یه جبر و هندسش نیس تو تجربی و الا همه دیگه یکی هستن
> .
> .
> .
> تقریبا یکی هستن


میدونم پوریا..میدووووووووونم

تستی خوندن با تشریحی خخیییلی فرق میکنه...اونم امتحان نهایی یه و رو جا بندازی نمیره کم میکنن 
... کی میتونه شیمی و حسابان  اوه اوه اوه فیزیک و 4تا عمومی رو بالای 18 بشه

منکه رتبم زیر 1000 شده 1ماه وقت بدن بگن برا نهایی باید جداقل 18 بگیری نمیتونم.. کی میتونه تضمین کنه بالای 18رو... بعد اون استرس سر جلسه رو کی میتونه کنترل کنه .. همش تو فکر اینه که مبادا زیر 18 شه

فکر کردی 18 خیلی کمه؟ 2تا سوال ناقص بنویسی میشه 18

دیپ ریاضی ریسکه..چون بخوای نمره بد بگیری دیگه فرصت نداری ..همه چیز تموم شدست

----------


## Ritalin

واقعا الان من موندم دیپ انسانی بگیرم یا ریاضی اگه بخوام انسانی بگیرم برای این که هم عمومی وهم اختصاصی امتحان بدم جامه وادبیات و زبان فارسی تخصصی میمونه
دیپ ریاضی هم من نمیتون یه ماهه فیزیک و شیمی و جبرو هندسه. حسابان بخونم اگه بشه عمومی شهریور امتحان بدم و اختصاصی دی میتونم ولی بازهم میترسم این درسای اختصاصی سریه عدد نمرم کم بشه

----------


## eli94

> واقعا الان من موندم دیپ انسانی بگیرم یا ریاضی اگه بخوام انسانی بگیرم برای این که هم عمومی وهم اختصاصی امتحان بدم جامه وادبیات و زبان فارسی تخصصی میمونه
> دیپ ریاضی هم من نمیتون یه ماهه فیزیک و شیمی و جبرو هندسه. حسابان بخونم اگه بشه عمومی شهریور امتحان بدم و اختصاصی دی میتونم ولی بازهم میترسم این درسای اختصاصی سریه عدد نمرم کم بشه


اگه قراره نصف نصف امتحان بدی دیپ ریاضی بگیر...

چون حجم کمه و زمان زیاد

----------


## کتی ملیح

> ایشالا شنبه اقدام میکنم فقط خدا کنه قبول کنن الی جون من شهریور اگه بخوام عمومی و اختصاصی امتحان بدم نمیشه تداخل زمانی داره چند تاش میوفته دی امکان پذیر هست





> من خودم میدونم دیپ ریاضی بهتره.. کی تو 1ماه میتونه اون همه درسای سخت رشته ریاضیو بالای 18 بشه؟؟..زیر 18 که بدرد نمیخوره..تاثیرش منفی میشه
> 
> تو این 1 ماه بهترین کار ممکن دیپ انسانیه
> از 1 شهریور امتحانا شروع میشه..تو امتحان فقط باید دوره کرد... تنها 1 ماه زمان موجوده..من کتابای انسانی رو دیدم همه حفطی جاتیه تو یک ماه میشه برا 10 12 بستش..اون 4تام چیزی نیست





> دیپلم مجدد راحت تره. درس هایی مثل هندسه و جبر رو فقط 10 بگیری کافیه. بقیه درس ها مثل فیزیک و شیمی و حسابان رو اصولا باید هم خوب نمره گرفت




این راهو من به خیلیا گفتم و خودمم مایل به انجامِشَم... امـــــــــــــــــــا
دیروز رفتم سوال کردم گفتن امکانِ دیپلم گرفتن برای شهریور و یا دی ماه نیست...تا خرداد ماه سالِ 95 میکشه! اما ما تقریباََ بهمن ماه باید کنکور ثبت نام کنیم و معدلو برای اون زمان میخوایم... :Yahoo (117):

----------


## eli94

> این راهو من به خیلیا گفتم و خودمم مایل به انجامِشَم... امـــــــــــــــــــا
> دیروز رفتم سوال کردم گفتن امکانِ دیپلم گرفتن برای شهریور و یا دی ماه نیست...تا خرداد ماه سالِ 95 میکشه! اما ما تقریباََ بهمن ماه باید کنکور ثبت نام کنیم و معدلو برای اون زمان میخوایم...


نه عزیزم اینجا خیلیا ماه پیش ثبت نام کردن

----------


## کتی ملیح

> نه عزیزم اینجا خیلیا ماه پیش ثبت نام کردن



جداََ؟؟ :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77):  من شنبه آموزش پرورشو آتیش میزنم، نگو نگفتم... :Yahoo (75): 
الی جان من همونطور که تو تاپیک کارنامه ها نوشتم، نمرم خیلی کمه. میخوام یه دیپلم تجربی بگیرم اما خانومه گفت که چندتا از درسها رو تطبیق میزنه! خب الی،اگر این بخواد تطبیق بزنه که بازم نمره کارنامم کم میشه!!!! یعنی مثلا این بخواد شیمی رو تطبیق بده،من شیمی نمرم کمه،بنابرین این کارنامه ی جدیدم فوقِ فوقش بخواد نمرش زیاد بشه میشه 15!! خب این به دردم نمیخوره!!!
من خوب متوجه نشدم.میشه توضیح بدی؟
الان من برم دیپلمِ انسانی بگیرم به نفعم میشه؟؟؟؟
من نمره ی 18-19 میخوام.و برای خوندنِ درسِ جدید هم هیچ ترسی ندارم.فقط نگرانیم اینه که اینهمه وقت بذارم بخونم ولی آخرش یه تطبیقِ مسخره ای بزنن و نمره بازم بکشه پایین!!
برای انسانی فقط باید سالِ سوم رو امتحان بدم؟ یا دوم هم شاملش میشه؟
از حرفات متوجه شدم که من اگر مثلا نمراتِ درسایی مثلِ جغرافیا یا منطق رو کم بگیرم اشکالی نداره،ها؟؟ چون تو کنکورِ تجربی همچین درسایی رو ندارم.. و تمامِ درسای کنکورم از صد درصد حساب میشه.* اما خب باید نمراتِ دیپلمِ انسانیمو بالا نگه دارم چون بهش احتیاج دارم و برای این دیپلم دوم میگیرم!...*


چقد حرف زدم :Yahoo (21):  دوستان لطفا شما هم نقطه نظراتتونو به اشتراک بذارین... :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Yek.Doost

ناهید خانم حتما دیپلم ریاضی بگیرید 
هندسه و جبر اسونن چیزی نیستن -10 رو میاری
اگه دیپ انسانی بگیری دیگه نمیرسی واسه کنکور بخونی ودو گانگی واسه خودت ایجاد میکنی 
---------
وا ما شما کتی خانم 
آموزش پرورش شما خواب تشریف داره و باید توجیهشون کنی
برید بشون بگید که دوستام تو همه شهرهای ایران دارن دیپلم مجدد میگیرن 
اون دیپلم مجدد هم بهش نمیگن - بهش میگن تغییر دیپلم
اگه دیدی قانع شد بهش بگو دوستام برا اساس مصوبه 729-85/12/9 شورای عالی دارن تغییر دیپلم میدن
و اگه بازم قانع نشد بش بگو زنگ بزن تهران
------
در ضمن اموزش و پروش فقط بهت تاییدیه میده - که شما صلاحیت تغییر دیپلم داری - بعد یه برگه بهت میده و میبریش به مدرسه شبانه دولتی
اونجا میری و ثبت نام میکنی 
قبل اینکه بری اموزش پرورش با خودت مدرک دیپلمت رو ببر - باید توسط مدرست هم مهر شده باشه - 
اینم بهش بگو که دروسی که قلبن دادم رو میخام مجدد  امتحان بدم
اگه حرفی زد بش بگو بابا همه دوستام انجام دادن 
--------
این حرفها رو با عصبانیت و داد و بیداد بهش بگو تا دیگه اطلاعات غلط به کسی ندن - والا به خدا -دارن حقوق مفت میگیرن

------اگه نیتجه نگرفتی شمارم رو بت میدم - رفتی اونجا - بهم بزنگ تا باشون صحبت کنم

----------


## mary-a

بچه هاراس میگن،هندسه وجبرزیادسخت نیستن سوالاهم که عین کتابه یعنی کافیه سوالای کتابوفول باشی من تضمین میکنم 18به بالاشین

----------


## koenigsegg

دوستان من دقیقا هشت روز قبل از امتحانات نهایی برام یه مشکل بزرگی پیش اومد هیچ معدل نهایی10.82شد بعد از اون بهم استرس شدیدی وارد شد و تا الان هم تحت معالجه چندین بیماری بودم حتی برای امتحانات پیش هم وقت خوندن نداشتم و الان 5درس افتادم ....یعنی واقعا کسی منو درک میکنه؟؟

----------


## * m g h *

> اره عزیزم


الی جان من برای دیپ مجدد انسانی اقدام کردم ولی گفتن چون تعداد واحدا زیاده همه رو تو شهریور نمیشه امتحان داد و باید نصفشو دی امتحان بدم. همش نگرانم نرسم درسای کنکورو بخونم. به نظرت چطوری برنامه ریزی کنم که هم مهر تا دی کنکورو بخونم هم دی بتونم بقیه واحدای انسانیو امتحان بدم؟ درضمن این دوستتون که دیپ انسانی و پیش تجربی داشت موقع ثبت نام کنکور تجربی به خاطر اختلاف دیپ و پیش و گروه آزمایشی که شرکت کرده بود به مشکل نخورد؟ مرسی از راهنماییت.

----------


## nahid

​بالاخره ریاضی یا انسانی گیییییییج شدم من

----------


## milad1124

با پول و پارتی پزشکی و مهندسی میگیرن
دیپلم که بچه بازیه

----------


## khaan

> ​بالاخره ریاضی یا انسانی گیییییییج شدم من


انسانی اختصاصی هاش واست سخت هستن. البته تو اختصاصی هاشون 10 بگیری کافیه ولی ریاضی مطمعن تره و توصیه میشه. الان که تاثیر 25% هست تاثیر دروس حسابان و فیزیک 3 و حتی شیمی3 برای شما 18% میشه

----------


## MR.RaDePa

*یکی منو از شبحه دربیاره 

من رفتم اموزش و پرورش بهم اینجور گفتن :

اگه برای دیپلمِ انسانی اقدام کنی.. و اگه تطبیق ندی دروست رو.. باید تمامیِ دروس دوم و سومِ انسانی رو قبول شی.. و اون 7 درصد تاثیر هم برای دروسِ عمومی هست.. و نمره ی زیستِ شما که توی دیپلمِ قبلیتون بوده توی کنکور تاثیرِ خودشو میزاره چون قبلا امتحان داده بودین 

الان با این کار فقط میشه درسای عمومی رو بهبود بخشید که پدرِ ادمو در میاره 

داستان از چه قراره ؟ :/*

----------


## mpaarshin

من دیپلم ریاضی داشتم با معدل 9 رفتم پارسال دی واسه دیپلم مجدد تجربی گرفتم اما داییم دقیقا بعد اولین امتحان نهایی فوت کرد و واقعا نتونستم بخونم معدلم شد 13 
یکی هست منو کمک کنه چه خاکی به سرم بریزم؟

----------


## Alirezaaa

> ​بالاخره ریاضی یا انسانی گیییییییج شدم من


*اگه بشه عمومیارو شهریور و اختصاصیا رو دی برداشت ریاضی عالیه..اینجوری عمومیا رو ردیف میکنی اختصاصیاهم تا دی ماه خدابزرگه بالاخره وقت هست!!

در کل ریاضی بهتره به نظرم حالا بعضیام میگن انسانی بهتره خیلی انسانی رو دست کم گرفتن!

خواهر من انسانی بوده کتاباشو دیدم که چقد چیزای سخت و مسخره داره..خدایی کی حال داره وقت بذاره بشینه فلسفه و تاریخ جغرافی بخونه!

خودمم نمره ها و معدلم پایینه(!!13.45)فعلا قرار شدش برا دیپلم ریاضی اقدام کنم البته اگه دیر نشده باشه و ثبت نام کنن
*

----------


## Orwell

*قابل توجه دوستانی که رشته تجربی هستن و میخوان دیپلم دوم بگیرن :

دوستان هیچ الزامی نیست که شما تو همین شهریوری هرجوری شده یه دیپلم دوم بگیرین و سر و تهش رو هم بیارین ! کل فلسفه دیپ مجدد اینکه که امثال من نمرات خرابشون رو جبران کنن. خب بذارین تو دی مگه چی میشه ؟ ترس ثبت نام کنکور هم نداشته باشین چون حتی اگر تو فرصت اولیه نتونیم ثبت نام کنیم تو فرصت مجدد که اوایل اسفنده ثبت نام میکنیم. جوری برنامه ریزی کنید که تا دی ماه فقط روزی 1 ساعت ناقابل واسه دیپ مجدد بخونین. 1 ساعت چیزیه واقعا ؟ قول میدم تا اون موقع خط به خط تمام درسارو بلدین و اگرم واسه دیپ ریاضی اقدام کردین حتی تا اونموقع واسه جبرواحتمال و هندسه 2 هم میشه ترکوند 10 که چیزی نیست !
مسئله دوم انتتخاب بین ریاضی و انسانی هست. 
رشته ریاضی عمومی هاش که 100 درصد با تجربی مطابقت داره و اختصاصی هاشم بجز جبر و هندسه 2 فرق خیلی خاصی با ما تجربیا ندارن. حسابانشون تلفیقی از ریاضی دوم و سوم و پیش خودمونه. ترمودینامیک فیزیکشونم راحته چیزی نیست.
اما انسانی واقعا خیلی بی ربط به دروس تجربیه ! باید یه مشت درس حفظ کردنی که تا حالا به گوشتم نخوردن بشینی حفظ کنی ! 
درسته تاثیر انسانی تو کنکور تجربی کمه ولی دوستان یادتون نره شما اگر حسابان و شیمی و فیزیک رو 20 بگیرین تو کنکور یه برگ برنده از بقیه بیشتر دارین چون این نمرات تراز کامل رو بهتون دادن.
خلاصه عجله نکنید.
دی رو ازتون نگرفتن. با روزی 1 ساعت خوندن تا دی ماه میشه فیلسوف شد.

اجرکم عندا...
*

----------


## Ritalin

خدا کنه مهت ثبت نام شهریور تموم نشده باشه کسی میدونه تاچه تاریخی مهلت داره

----------


## nahid

> *قابل توجه دوستانی که رشته تجربی هستن و میخوان دیپلم دوم بگیرن :
> 
> دوستان هیچ الزامی نیست که شما تو همین شهریوری هرجوری شده یه دیپلم دوم بگیرین و سر و تهش رو هم بیارین ! کل فلسفه دیپ مجدد اینکه که امثال من نمرات خرابشون رو جبران کنن. خب بذارین تو دی مگه چی میشه ؟ ترس ثبت نام کنکور هم نداشته باشین چون حتی اگر تو فرصت اولیه نتونیم ثبت نام کنیم تو فرصت مجدد که اوایل اسفنده ثبت نام میکنیم. جوری برنامه ریزی کنید که تا دی ماه فقط روزی 1 ساعت ناقابل واسه دیپ مجدد بخونین. 1 ساعت چیزیه واقعا ؟ قول میدم تا اون موقع خط به خط تمام درسارو بلدین و اگرم واسه دیپ ریاضی اقدام کردین حتی تا اونموقع واسه جبرواحتمال و هندسه 2 هم میشه ترکوند 10 که چیزی نیست !
> مسئله دوم انتتخاب بین ریاضی و انسانی هست. 
> رشته ریاضی عمومی هاش که 100 درصد با تجربی مطابقت داره و اختصاصی هاشم بجز جبر و هندسه 2 فرق خیلی خاصی با ما تجربیا ندارن. حسابانشون تلفیقی از ریاضی دوم و سوم و پیش خودمونه. ترمودینامیک فیزیکشونم راحته چیزی نیست.
> اما انسانی واقعا خیلی بی ربط به دروس تجربیه ! باید یه مشت درس حفظ کردنی که تا حالا به گوشتم نخوردن بشینی حفظ کنی ! 
> درسته تاثیر انسانی تو کنکور تجربی کمه ولی دوستان یادتون نره شما اگر حسابان و شیمی و فیزیک رو 20 بگیرین تو کنکور یه برگ برنده از بقیه بیشتر دارین چون این نمرات تراز کامل رو بهتون دادن.
> خلاصه عجله نکنید.
> دی رو ازتون نگرفتن. با روزی 1 ساعت خوندن تا دی ماه میشه فیلسوف شد.
> ...


​اگه قرار باشه برم دانشگاه که نمیتونم دی بگیرم

----------


## Orwell

> ​اگه قرار باشه برم دانشگاه که نمیتونم دی بگیرم


منظورتون چیه ؟
دانشجو هم میتونه دیپ مجدد بگیره هیچ منعی نداره چون میخواد بعنوان داوطلب ازاد شرکت کنه
ولی اگر منظورتون اینه که درسهای دانشگاه و ... براتون وقت گیر میشه که خب اون بحثش جداست

----------


## Yek.Doost

> *یکی منو از شبحه دربیاره 
> 
> من رفتم اموزش و پرورش بهم اینجور گفتن :
> 
> اگه برای دیپلمِ انسانی اقدام کنی.. و اگه تطبیق ندی دروست رو.. باید تمامیِ دروس دوم و سومِ انسانی رو قبول شی.. و اون 7 درصد تاثیر هم برای دروسِ عمومی هست.. و نمره ی زیستِ شما که توی دیپلمِ قبلیتون بوده توی کنکور تاثیرِ خودشو میزاره چون قبلا امتحان داده بودین 
> 
> الان با این کار فقط میشه درسای عمومی رو بهبود بخشید که پدرِ ادمو در میاره 
> 
> داستان از چه قراره ؟ :/*


عجب
عجب
عجب
به حق چیزای نشنیده
اگه تطبیق نکنی فقط دروس سال سوم رو باید امتحان بدی - کلا در هر صورت شما بخوای دیپلم انسانی بگیری تاثیرش تو کنکور تجربی همش  درصده - و این به نفعتونه 
شما وقتی دیپلم جدید بگیری کد جدید بهت میدن - دیگه خبری از نمرات قبلیت هم نیست - موقع ثبت نام تو کنکور شما کد دیپلم جدیدت رو میدی 

شما فقط همون درسای عمومی رو 20 بیاری - مابقی در حده 10 هم کافیه

سعی کن توجیحش کنی

----------


## M.M.B

> *اگه بشه عمومیارو شهریور و اختصاصیا رو دی برداشت ریاضی عالیه..اینجوری عمومیا رو ردیف میکنی اختصاصیاهم تا دی ماه خدابزرگه بالاخره وقت هست!!
> 
> در کل ریاضی بهتره به نظرم حالا بعضیام میگن انسانی بهتره خیلی انسانی رو دست کم گرفتن!
> 
> خواهر من انسانی بوده کتاباشو دیدم که چقد چیزای سخت و مسخره داره..خدایی کی حال داره وقت بذاره بشینه فلسفه و تاریخ جغرافی بخونه!
> 
> خودمم نمره ها و معدلم پایینه(!!13.45)فعلا قرار شدش برا دیپلم ریاضی اقدام کنم البته اگه دیر نشده باشه و ثبت نام کنن
> *



خوب داداش ما که میگیم انسانی چون ما رشته ریاضی هستیم! انسانی بیشتر به صرفمونه! تاثیرش هم تو کنکور کمتره

----------


## shapary

دوستان اگه بخام شهریور دیپلم تجربی بگیرم کی باید برم برا ثبتنام و فلان؟؟؟

----------


## M.M.B

> عجب
> عجب
> عجب
> به حق چیزای نشنیده
> اگه تطبیق نکنی فقط دروس سال سوم رو باید امتحان بدی - کلا در هر صورت شما بخوای دیپلم انسانی بگیری تاثیرش تو کنکور تجربی همش  درصده - و این به نفعتونه 
> شما وقتی دیپلم جدید بگیری کد جدید بهت میدن - دیگه خبری از نمرات قبلیت هم نیست - موقع ثبت نام تو کنکور شما کد دیپلم جدیدت رو میدی 
> 
> شما فقط همون درسای عمومی رو 20 بیاری - مابقی در حده 10 هم کافیه
> 
> سعی کن توجیحش کنی



داداش من می خوام اقدام کنم واسه دیپ مجدد انسانی! رشته ام ریاضی و نمره هام خراب!

اما به یه نتیجه ای رسیدم!!!!! اصن تو برو همه درس ها رو ده بگیر بیا بیرون!!!!! چه اونایی که تو کنکور تاثیر داره چه نداره!
چون تاثیر نمرات دیپلم انسانی در کنکور ریاضی زدیک 9 درصده! یعنی اصلا ارزشی نداره!

http://forum.konkur.in/attachments/3...1481114536.jpg

----------


## eli94

> الی جان من برای دیپ مجدد انسانی اقدام کردم ولی گفتن چون تعداد واحدا زیاده همه رو تو شهریور نمیشه امتحان داد و باید نصفشو دی امتحان بدم. همش نگرانم نرسم درسای کنکورو بخونم. به نظرت چطوری برنامه ریزی کنم که هم مهر تا دی کنکورو بخونم هم دی بتونم بقیه واحدای انسانیو امتحان بدم؟ درضمن این دوستتون که دیپ انسانی و پیش تجربی داشت موقع ثبت نام کنکور تجربی به خاطر اختلاف دیپ و پیش و گروه آزمایشی که شرکت کرده بود به مشکل نخورد؟ مرسی از راهنماییت.


سلام دوست عزیز..ببخشید دیر شد

همین ماه پیش دوستم رفت دیپ مجدد ثبت نام کرد انسانی

همه ی واحدام بهش دادن..ولی الان پشیمون شده میخواد یه سریارو بذاره دی ماه

من کتاباشو دیدم..

تاریخ ادبیات ایران جهان و روانشناسی چون داخلیه مدرسه جزوه میده "پس این که هیچی

4تا درس نهایی که تو کنکور تجربی تاثیر داره دینی و زبان و عربی و زبان فارسیه..به نظرم این 4تارو بذار دی ماه امتحان بده به دوستمم همینو گفتم..چون دینی و زبان انگلیسیش عین خودمونه 1کتابن..عربی تخصصیش والا بلا همین عربی خودمونه منتها از سال اول ما تا سوم و 2 3 تا درس اضافه تر که هیچی نیست اونم...زبان فارسیشم عین خودمونه چند درس کمش تغییر کرده الکی بهش میگن تخصصی نترسین هیچی نداره

بقیه کتاباشو شهریور امتحان بده..همه حفظیجات..صبحها زیست وشیمی بخون بعدازظهرا درسای دیپلمتو

----------


## hsam

> خخخخخ. حالا بنظرتون  من تو وزارت اموزش و پرورش  پارتی دارم میتونم کاری بکنم؟


من خودم یکی از برادرام روی امتحان نهایی پا نمیزاشت  زنگ می زدیم  براش می نوشتن قبول می شد ولی درمورد سوال دوستمون درس نمی دونم باید بپرسم ..به هر حال بزودی قانونی در اموزش و پرورش تصویب می شه که افراد بتونن نمرات خودشونو جبران کنن اونم با شرایط خاص مثلا برای اونا یی که تک ماده خوردن یا نمرشون خیلی پایینه نه اونی که 19.75 است درست کنن

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> *قابل توجه دوستانی.....
> 
> اجرکم عندا...
> *


داداش معلوم نیست.اگر بیان و مثل پارسال ثبت نام رو بزارن تو اسفند و تک مرحله ای باشه عالیه ولی اگر این مرحله تک مرحله رو هم زودتر بزارن دیه بدجور میشه

----------


## mika

> من خودم یکی از برادرام روی امتحان نهایی پا نمیزاشت  زنگ می زدیم  براش می نوشتن قبول می شد ولی درمورد سوال دوستمون درس نمی دونم باید بپرسم ..به هر حال بزودی قانونی در اموزش و پرورش تصویب می شه که افراد بتونن نمرات خودشونو جبران کنن اونم با شرایط خاص مثلا برای اونا یی که تک ماده خوردن یا نمرشون خیلی پایینه نه اونی که 19.75 است درست کنن


خدا کنه این قانون تصویب بشه
هرچند چشمم آب نمیخوره که بشه

----------


## hsam

> خدا کنه این قانون تصویب بشه
> هرچند چشمم آب نمیخوره که بشه


قول می دم حتما انجام می شه ریس سارمان سنجش هم یه بار گفت لازمه دی حذف کنکور وجود چنین چیزی است که باید در ساختار اموزش و پرورش ایجاد شود

----------


## nahid

> قول می دم حتما انجام می شه ریس سارمان سنجش هم یه بار گفت لازمه دی حذف کنکور وجود چنین چیزی است که باید در ساختار اموزش و پرورش ایجاد شود


معلوم نیست کی ایجاد بشه

----------


## hsam

> معلوم نیست کی ایجاد بشه


تا شما رسیدید شهرتون(((قبرستون)))
شوخی کردن خودم در این رابطه چیزی نمی دونم

----------


## Orwell

> داداش معلوم نیست.اگر بیان و مثل پارسال ثبت نام رو بزارن تو اسفند و تک مرحله ای باشه عالیه ولی اگر این مرحله تک مرحله رو هم زودتر بزارن دیه بدجور میشه


تا سال 92 همیشه رسم بر این بود که ثبت نام کنکور از نیمه اذر ماه شروع میشد به مدت 2 هفته هم ادامه داشت. یکسری بودن که امتحانات نهایی خرداد و شهریور رو رد شده بودن و بنابراین باید تو دی ماه امتحان میدادن. به همین دلیل سازمان سنجش اواخر بهمن ماه یا اوایل اسفند مجددا فرصت ثبت نام میگذاشت.

واسه 95 هم احتمال میره که حتی همون فرصت اولیه ثبت نام اواسط بهمن ماه باشه که حتی کسانی که تو دی ماه نمراتشون رو گرفتن هم بتونن ثبت نام کنن. 

جتی اگر بهمن هم نباشه مجددا تو اسفند فرصت ثبت نام میذاره و اون موقع راحت میتونیم ثبت نام کنیم.

پس اصلا نگران این مورد نباشین که اگر دی ماه امتحان بدین نمیتونین کنکور ثبت نام کنین. ثبت نام میکنین عین اب خوردن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mohamadbaha

> ببخشید یه سوال دارم اگه کسی با دیپلم ریاضی و مثلا معدل 15 بخواد تجربی امتحان بده چقدر تاثیر داره ؟


به نظرتون با این شرایط دیپلم مجدد بگیرم یا با همون دیپلم و معدل پایین امتحان بدم ؟

----------


## laleh74

> اگ اینطور میشد ک الان حتی اونی ک معدلش 19/80 هم شده میرفت دوباره امتحان میداد !!
> 
> دادگاه ک نیس عفو بخوری


لایک :Yahoo (20):

----------


## laleh74

> من از یه دانشجوی پزشکی دانشگاه تهران پرسیدم واسه دیپلم مجدد . گفت این کارو نکن بجای اینکه بری یه دیپلم با رشته مخالف بگیری که سخته. برو مدرسه بگو مشکل داشتم واسه دیپلمم. بعد تعهد بده. بعد اون دیپلمتو باطل میکنن . میری یه امتحان دیگه میدی. درست گفته؟
> گفت یه نفر سراغ داره که  این کارو کرده ولی الان ازش خبر نداره.


ببخشیدا اما شاید سر به سرتون گذاشته

----------


## mohamadbaha

چی شد کسی نبود جواب ما رو بده ؟

----------


## eli94

> به نظرتون با این شرایط دیپلم مجدد بگیرم یا با همون دیپلم و معدل پایین امتحان بدم ؟


18% تاثیر داره... میتونید با درصدای بالا رتبه مورد نظرتونو بیارید ولی کاری است بسی دشوار

----------


## FaMa77

پارتی فقط کلفتش خوبه!
پارتی معمولی داری بیخیال شو از راه قانونیش برو
چون اگه بفهمن اونوخ بدبختی!

----------


## Hellion

> پارتی فقط کلفتش خوبه!
> پارتی معمولی داری بیخیال شو از راه قانونیش برو
> چون اگه بفهمن اونوخ بدبختی!


بی ادب

----------


## معلم

عجب راه حل هایی پیدا میشه.آدم وقتی یجا گیر کنه اشکال های قانون رو درمیاره

----------

